# Scareousel complete



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

I decorate each year for a local festival the scary go round/Scareousel is one of the featured things and other picks of the carousel are in the album 








http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=848


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

That is really amazing. I wish I could pull off something that cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scary Skelly is my favorite horse


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You made some creepy looking horses there.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't even want to know how many hours you have into this project  It is simply amazing. You have a great eye for details! I really love this!!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That's just cool on so many levels


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

the horses took about a week each except the seahorse which was longer the carving and took about a month so i would sa about 1month and a half for the whole project but i really dont know as it was in many stages, its not quite complete yet I have to make it turn and fit one more horse on.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------

